# Kleiner Schwimmteich aus Paletten. Hilfe bei Technikfragen!



## metamultiple (14. Apr. 2015)

Hallo in die Teichbauer-Runde 

Ich weiß noch nicht ob das eine gute Idee war einen Schwimmteich aus Paletten zu bauen aber ich habe mir vorgenommen vorhandenes Material zu verbauen und einen Kompromiss aus meinem Wunsch eines Naturteiches mit vielen Insekten und Teichlebewesen und dem Wunsch meiner Tochter einen Pool haben zu wollen ohne wie sie sagt: "Ihren größten Albtraum" (__ Libellen und Mücken) zu verbinden. 

Nun habe ich also einen Schwimmbereich abgetrennt in der Höhe von dem  "Filterpflanzenbereich mit langsamen Überlauf in den Kiesbettbereich. Muß also zumindest Pumpen verwenden um die Höhen zu überwinden.Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein bisschen mit der Technik helfen, da ich das zum ersten mal mache. 
Bin auch etwas verwirrt, es gibt unterschiedliche Meinung ob Pflanzenfilter für einen Teich wirklich effektiv din oder Filter ohne Pflanzen oder beides zusammen.. was ist sinnvoll?

Brauche ich bei der Größe (Foto) einen Filter? Ein UV-Gerät (Das UV widerstrebt mir sehr)? 

Den Boden des Schwimmbereiches wollte ich mit dem Sandaushub bedecken und ab und zu abcashen. und die Oberfläche mit einem Skimmer, der den Schwimmbereich inkl. Pumpe über einen Bachlauf "absaugt" und in den Filterteich einleitet.. hier hätte ich gern die Pumpe im Filterteich und nicht im Pool untergebracht, oder außerhalb des Teiches... 

Da es alles nicht so viel Geld kosten dart und auch nicht so viel verbrauchen darf habe ich mir das hier ausgeguckt... 
Pumpe mit Skimmer und extra Schlauch aus dem Pool raus über Bachlauf (Oberfläche):
http://www.teich-tip.de/sunsun-ctp-2800-supereco-teichpumpe-bachlaufpumpe-teich-3000l-h-10w.html

Teichfilterset, Pumpe (Im Kiesbettbereich( zu extern Filter aus dem Filter raus über Bachlauf rein in den Pool.
http://www.teich-tip.de/sunsun-druckteichfilterset-6000l-11w-uvc-20w-pumpe-schlauch-skimmer.html

Ist das sinnvoll? Völlig über oder unterdimensioniert? Am liebsten hätte ich allerdings keine Technik... Wer kann mir helfen?

Hier ein paar Bilder und mein grober Plan und die Dimensionen des Schwimmteiches.

Vielen lieben dank!!!!

LG, Meta


----------



## Patrick K (14. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Meta 
Bei Holz ,gerade das von Paletten, ist die Haltbarkeit  im Boden nicht gerade sehr gross, ansonsten ,warum nicht . Bei deiner Pumpen wahl , mmmh ich glaub nicht das 230 Volt Geräte im Schwimmteich erlaubt sind und mir wäre dabei gar nicht wohl  meine Kinder darin planschen zu lassen . Warum gehst du nicht auf Luftheber , effektiv, sparsam und kein Strom im Teich / Pool Infos dazu findest du in der Selbstbauecke 

Gruss Obs


----------



## chris2207 (14. Apr. 2015)

Wie schon Patrick geschrieben hat, hat 230 Volt Strom nichts in einem Schwimmteich zu suchen.
Wenn du unbedingt eine Pumpe benutzen möchtest, verwende bitte eine 12V Gleichstrom Ausführung.
http://www.gartenmoebel.de/pumpen/Bachlaufpumpe-Garda-und-Adria-von-Esotec-in-Schwarz.html
Ist die derzeit günstigste Lösung mit einigermaßen Leistung. Oase ist deutlich besser aber auch deutlich teurer.
Dazu verwendest du entweder ein oder zwei Solarmodule oder einen Spannungswandler von 230V auf 12 Volt.


----------



## laolamia (14. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

zum Strom ist ja schon alles gesagt 
Ich würde da keine Paletten zum bauen nehmen, alles was verrottet gibt irgendwann nach und dann dehnt sich deine Folie...oder sie reisst bzw dir rutscht die Erde nach.
Dein Sandaushub wird Probleme bereiten, es wird sich ja bestimmt nicht um Kies handeln.
Ich befürchte dein Teich wird wenn du ihn so baust wie du momentan planst relativ eine grüne Brühe.

Man kann auch vernünftig und günstig bauen, besonders an Stellen die hinterher nicht oder nur schwer zugänglich sind ist "sparen am falschen Ende" sehr schlecht.
Eigentlich ist der Teich recht klein zum schwimmen und baden.

Ob du einen Filter brauchst kommt auf deine Erwartungen an, generell bekommst du das alles ohne grosse Technik und mit vielen Pflanzen hin....ein POOL wird es aber nicht  

Deine Tochter kennst du am besten....meine würde da nicht mehr reingehen 

Gruss Marco


----------



## metamultiple (14. Apr. 2015)

Hallo! 1000 Dank schon mal für die Tips. Ja nun ist der Pool aus Paletten schon gebaut, mal gucken wie lange es hält  Eigentlich möchte ich garkeine Pumpe in den "Pool", würde gern eine saugpumpe nehmen die man extern aufbaut. Danke für den Tip mit 12 Volt 

Danke Patrick! Luftheber guck ich mir mal an und wenn das alles mit Pflanzenfilterung geht noch besser.. dennoch muß ich ja höhen überwinden von 10-20 cm weil es getrennte Bereiche sind.


----------



## laolamia (14. Apr. 2015)

dann nimm wenigsten einen Autohänger voll Sand aus einer Sandgrube 
und schau nicht so traurig auf deinem Profilefoto


----------



## metamultiple (14. Apr. 2015)

Hab doch wunderbaren Sand aus meiner Sandgrube ;D Hab doch in diesem Forum schon von einem wunderschönen Naturteich gelesen der mit Betonsand gearbeitet hat.. so viel unterschied wird das schon nicht sein oder?


----------



## LotP (15. Apr. 2015)

da ja keine fische drinnen sind  kannst du dir meiner Meinung auch überlegen ob du dir ne pumpe mit solarpanel holst;
1500l/h oder so, und einfach das  Wasser vom Schwimmbereit zurück in den Pflanzenfilter leitest. Eigentlich sollte das langen;
Kostet nicht zu viel ( einmal ~150€, dafür nie Stromkosten, Kabelverlegen,..) ; Von der Leistung sollte es leicht langen, Ausserdem haben die 12V - also sind ungefährlich; (Keine Sorgen Falls Pumpe im Teich); Und auch wird die Nachts das Wasser automatisch nicht mehr umgewälzt, so dass es (denke ich) wärmer bleiben sollte; Was ja für einen Schwimmteich auch ganz nett ist.
ich denke damit hättest du eine gute, einfach billige und dauerhafte Lösung;

(Fische würden natürlich alles ändert!)
  (edit: mit diesen etwa betreibe ich bei mir den Bachlauf http://www.amazon.de/Esotec-101778-...=1429068636&sr=8-4&keywords=pumpe+solar+Siena)


----------



## metamultiple (15. Apr. 2015)

wow Danke für den guten Tip Lot P!  werde mir den Luftheber und die solarmöglichkeit mal durch den kopf gehen lassen. Gut das ich hier gefragt habe.. hätte das völlig überdimensioniert!!!


----------



## buzzi (16. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

zum Thema Pumpen kann ich auch diese empfehlen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Olpumpe-Gart...tzwasserpumpe-Tauchpumpe-12V-DC-/151625031305

ist zwar ein Chinaprodukt, aber bürstenlos und nahezu verschleißfrei. Aber das beste ist der Sanftanlauf durch die Elektronik - da kann direkt ein Solarpanel dran und sobald die Spannung reicht, fängt sie langsam das drehen an. Bei meinen Versuchen letztes Jahr eine Pumpe direkt anzuschließen bin ich vorher fast verzweifelt. Obwohl 100W Panel bei voller Sonnenbestrahlung hat es nicht funktioniert, weil der Anlaufstrom der Pumpe zu groß war und dann die Spannung zusammengebrochen ist. Da war dann externe Steuerung / Zwischenspeicher nötig. Mit dieser Pumpe entfällt das alles und leise ist sie auch. Ich hatte zwar erst Bedenken wegen der Pumpenleistung, aber da sie den ganzen Tag läuft (meine große 8000l Pumpe lief nur stundenweise) ist die Wasserqualität eher besser als schlechter geworden. Und mein Skimmer funktioniert auch damit ganz ordentlich.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## metamultiple (16. Apr. 2015)

Hallo buzzi 
Danke! Auch interessant... hach.. bin gerade von diesen Lufthebern fasziniert.. doch ich glaub dafür reicht mein technisches Verständnis nicht aus. ich würde so gern keine Pumpe im Pool haben.. ein steigrohr dagegen der in einen Bachlauf mündet wäre super.. auf der einen seite aus dem Pool raus müsste das Wasser 20 cm überwinden und ein skimmer müsste angeschlossen werden können auf der anderen seite aus dem Pflanzenfilter und Kiesbettteich in den Pool 10 cm. da wäre auch eine Filterung sehr wichtig, um die lebewesen nicht zu schreddern aber auch nicht im pool zu haben erscheint mir hier ein Luftheber sehr gut. Habe aber gesehen das der tschechische zumindest nur auf gleichem wasserniveau funktioniert. ebenfalls sollten ja ca. 6000 L bei reinem Pflanzenteich und mäßiger Poolbenutzung mit sandbodenabdeckung 1x umgewälzt werden ¿ (Ironie)... wie man liest.. bin ich gerade etwas verwirrt.. 

wichtig wäre hier tatsächlich auch ein geringer stromverbrauch und anlaufstrom da ich es später an ein Solarpanel anschliessen will ohne zwischenspeicher.
Evtl. kann mir ja jemand hierbei mit der Logik helfen?! Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## metamultiple (16. Apr. 2015)

Huhu! Mir ist doch noch etwas anderes eingefallen, in so fern brauche ich nur noch einen Einlauf ins Becken, raus aus dem Becken gehts über den einen Überlauf also ohne Technik über einen Wasserfall. Belüften/Umwälzen werde ich den Teich dann über zwei Sprudelsteine. Einlauf kann sich ja gemächlich auch über eine Membranluftpumpe am besten mit 3 Anschlüssen, damit da etwas bewegung im Kreis reinkommt. somit lass ich den Bach nach oben fliessen Danke für die Anregungen!


----------



## chris2207 (16. Apr. 2015)

Hallo metamultiple,

solltest du wirklich eine Pumpe mit Solar verwenden, nehme bitte nicht so ein kleine "Sorry" Spielzeugpumpe von Esotec.
Als Mindestgröße verwende bitte meine genannte Pumpe.
http://www.gartenmoebel.de/pumpen/Bachlaufpumpe-Garda-und-Adria-von-Esotec-in-Schwarz.html
Als Solarmodul empfehle ich dir mindestens 100 Watt Leistung.
Da die Pumpe ca. 20 Watt benötigt, reichen die 100 Watt auch bei Bewölkung aus. Ich habe sogar 180 Watt an einer 20 Watt Pumpe.
http://www.enjoy-solar.de/Solarmodu...::1_46.html?XTCsid=34ps6odt80qhpj7glqc4giv020
Die Preise sind ganz ok. Sonst halt in der Bucht. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass das Modul 36 Zellen hat, alles andere ist nicht geeignet!!!
Bzw. zerstörst du die Pumpe damit. Ein Batteriespeicher würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, hier übersteigt dein Nutzen den Aufwand bei weitem.

Für einen Luftheber benötigst du aber einen Kompressor, auch dafür gibt es 12 Volt Geräte, muss aber Gleichstrom sein (DC). 
Aber da würde ich dir ca. 150-200 Watt Modulleistung empfehlen.
Auch da bitte nicht ein Set verwenden, dass ist Spielzeug...


----------



## metamultiple (16. Apr. 2015)

Danke Chris  huuuh...was mach ich nun.. meinst du das ich wirklich so viel an durchlauf brauche? hab mich eigentlich gedanklich schon auf eine Luftpumpe mit 10 watt und 500L durchfluss eingestellt. kein Strom im wasser, was mir wirklich sehr lieb wäre keine Pumpe im Schwimmteich. 8 Std x 500l wären ja schon mal 4000L im besten Fall. Der Pool steht fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne. Hinzu kommt noch die Umwälzung durch die Schwerkraft, nämlich über den Überlauf des Pools in den Teich.. (foto2) Da baue ich so zu sagen aus Steinen einen Wasserfall auf 1m breite.. der erste Teich ist nicht so tief (foto1) kann also in den zweiten Teich langsam einlaufen weil der Tiefer ist auch wenn das Gelände in die Richtung eine Steigung hat von ca. 5%.. Überlauf mache ich dann in dem Teich, da das Wasser dann zu den Beeten abfliessen kann falls es mal dauerregnet.

Ich möchte im grunde keine große Strömung nur etwas wirklich minimal Bewegung im Wasser und eine Umwälzung am Tag. Ich versuch das also erst mal über den Luftheber 500L 10w. Dann hole ich mir evtl. noch so ein Spielzeug und und schliesse da zwei Sprudelsteine an.. immerhin gibt es ja auch Teiche ohne Technik und die funktionieren auch... mal gucken  LG, Meta


----------



## chris2207 (16. Apr. 2015)

Na ja, am Ende musst du es selbst entscheiden.
Aber da dein Teich den ganzen Tag in der Sonne steht, würde ich schon mit einer gewissen Umwälzung arbeiten.
500 Liter in der Stunden sind nix, mal ganz ehrlich. Da dein Teich nicht wirklich groß ist, wirst du wohl oder übel mehr Techik einsetzen müssen um die Wasserqualität zu halten.
Insbesondere bei täglicher Nutzung. 
Auch ein Luftheber wird mehr als 500 Liter/h transportieren. Du willst ja schließlich auch Schutz, der nun mal im Schwimmbereich entsteht in deinen Pflanzenbereich transportien, dass ist mit 500Liter/h absolut nicht machbar.
Ich halte die von mir empfohlene Pumpe als untere Grenze des machbaren. Dein Teich ist halt nicht so groß, dass er sich dauerhaft selbst reinigt.
Du hattest von einem Skimmer gesprochen, allein dafür brauchst du viel viel mehr Pumpen- / Luftheberleistung. Dafür ist nicht mal die Pumpe ausreichend, allein von den Anschlüssen her.


----------



## metamultiple (16. Apr. 2015)

hm... Danke Chris! Ich dachte das 500L reichen würden... noch mal weiter forschen und lesen  Vielleicht fange ich erst mal klein an und bau mich dann zu deiner empfohlenen Pumpe hoch.. kostet zwar Lehrgeld doch das wäre ein Experiment wert denke ich, genauso wie ein Pool bauen aus Paletten.. wird sicher keine Jahrzehnte halten aber ein paar Jährchen schon... mal gucken  LG Meta

Bin dann erst mal wieder für einige zeit am werkeln, genießt die schönen Tage


----------



## Sven (17. Apr. 2015)

Willst du wirklich die Paletten da drin lassen?
Wenn du da Wasser einfüllst steht da ordentlich Druck auf der Folie und dehnt sie in die Hohlräume zwischen die Bretter. Auf Dauer nicht ideal.
Außerdem hätte ich etwas Schiss, dass sich die Nägel durchdrücken, wenn dass Holz zu verotten anfängt.
Hält die Grube denn nicht auch ohne?


----------



## Sven (17. Apr. 2015)

Sorry, jetzt komme ich mir wie ein Schwarzmaler vor.
Ich hab mir die ersten Bilder nochmal angesehen. Jetzt denke ich doch das es mindestens ein paar Jahre halten wird.
Aber es ist nicht ideal 

Jetzt will ich auch mal was produktives Beisteuern. 230V Pumpen sind okay... sofern du sie außerhalb des Wassers aufstellst.
Für meinen Teich habe ich so eine Pumpe in einem kleinen Schacht neben dem Teich aufgestellt.
Du brauchst dafür aber eine Folienflansch, da die Pumpe nicht ansaugen kann und unter dem Teichniveau stehen muss.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Meta 
selbst ein LH mit 32er Pvc Rohr schafft locker mehr als 500l ( Ich schätze mal das 3 fache)und damit ist die Wassserversorgung für deine geplante "Filterung"  auch gegeben 

Natürlich ist es deine Entscheidung , mir gefällt auch die Pumpe von buzzi aber in der Beschreibung steht das sie nicht für Dauerbetrieb geeignet ist , mal sehen was buzzi noch für Erfahrungsberichte schreibt ,würde mich echt interesieren ,da ich für so eine Pumpe verwendung hätte

Gruss Obs


----------



## metamultiple (17. Apr. 2015)

Hej Sven! Ich  hab die Paletten noch mal mit Gewebeabdeckfolie eingepackt und unten mit Beton gesockelt, außen mit spanngurt zusammengeschnürt und innen durch Bretter mit der nächsten Palette verbunden, außerdem ist es ja ein Sechseck, also noch mal ineinander verkeilt.. den einzigen Fehler den ich gemacht habe ist... ich habe die Paletten mit Sand aufgefüllt und innen nicht mit Platten gesichert.. der Sand wird also später, kommt drauf an wie der Wasserdruck ist reindrücken ... das war schon mal doof von mir.. hätte ich da von innen mit Spanplatten noch gesichert würde es mindestens 20 Jahre halten.. so nur 5 ;D 
Außen ist auch noch mal Magerbeton. Nein die Kuhle hätte nicht gehalten, der Sand wäre nach ca. 1 Jahr in das Becken eingebrochen. außerdem hätte ich dann keine Teiche außen machen können. Ich hätte zwar auch alles mit Beton oder ytonsteinen machen können.. aber ehrlich.. hm.. ich baue ja kein Atomkraftwerk und da ich mittlerweile mitbekommen habe das man als Teichbauer in einen Wahn verfällt und mindestens 1x im Jahr seinen kompletten Teich erneuert.. wozu der Aufwand..? So hab ich wenn es zusammenbricht nicht mal viel Müll und Betonschutt ;D

Hej Patrik! YEP! Das mach ich auch so! Danke noch mal für den superguten Tip! Ich werde dir, wenn es so weit ist, kurz vor dem Wasser einlassen noch mal ein paar Löcher in den Bauch fragen.. wie nun genau und mal für technisch unbegabte ) Luftheber! yeah! Geilomat!


----------



## metamultiple (17. Apr. 2015)

Von diesem Projekt bin ich ja sowas von begeistert! Da werde ich mir auch ein bisschen was abgucken! Geniale Ufergestaltung!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergestaltung.22228/

werde da mal den Flexkleber für Fliesen, weil der elastisch ist für ausprobieren.. hat jemand Erfahrung damit im Teichbereich?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Apr. 2015)

Weiber...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Apr. 2015)

... die Idee ist Oberklasse.
aaaaber einfaches Palettenholz vergammelt sehr schnell.
Wenn Du eine Folie drunterlegst entsteht Kondenswasser. Holz vergammelt. Machst Du es nicht vergammelt es auch.

Terassen werden aus hochwertigem Holz gefertigt, damit es ein paar Jahre hält.
Lehn Dich vieleicht mal zurück und lass uns Deinen Plan von vorne aufrollen. Ich denk, da könnte was besseres bei rauskommen, so gut wie Deine ersten Ideen auch zu sein scheinen.


----------



## metamultiple (17. Apr. 2015)

hehe ne zu spät das wird jetzt durchgezogen ... denn die paletten sind ja verbaut also Augen zu und durch


----------



## metamultiple (17. Apr. 2015)

sind europaletten die halten länger ;D


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Apr. 2015)

Wäre ja  doof , wenn es D- Mark Paletten wären... EURO Palettem halten deutlich länger, wenn da die Griechen nicht währen...


----------



## metamultiple (17. Apr. 2015)

naja bei dem jetzigen Stand, wären D-Markpaletten weitaus haltbarer.. aber die haben die DE-Paletten sicher schon in der Schublade.. ABer wir sind hier ja beim Teichbau und nicht in der Panikabteilung! ;D Neues von der Front.. mal ein bisschen herumgespielt.. den Überlauf vertieft, damit da auch wirklich was überläuft... der Teich wird immer größer .. die Folie immer kürzer... warte aufs Material, das heißt die Nachbestellung, weil ich schon 1 M überzogen habe und nun noch einen begehbaren Ufergraben mit kleinen Beetabschnitten bauen möchte... die ursprüngliche Idee nur das zu verwenden was ich da habe.. schon lange über Bord geworfen.. der Baumarkt und die Teichhändler freuen sich.. ich bin im Teichbau-Wahn... ürgs... Morgen Steine abholen vom Kollegen, der sie loswerden will.. dann ist auch schon wieder der halbe Tag weg... hmm...
es hätte alles so entspannt sein können.. hätte ich mir ein Regenfass geholt und auf Regen gewartet und einfach damit nur mein Gemüse bewässert.. nun soll der Teich gleich alles machen.. Wasserreservoir.. Biotop, Planschbecken und schön aussehen solls auch nocht.. ohhh wie wird man den Wahn wieder los?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Apr. 2015)

Wie hießt Du eigentlich?
Teichverliebt sind hier alle.... die wenigsten bauen mit Europaletten.(nehme ich mal so an)
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das Thema weiterläufft...


----------



## metamultiple (17. Apr. 2015)

ich heiße meta und du? Ja das ist halt so bei mir.. muß immer alles anders machen, und wenn es heißt das geht nicht und das auf keinen Fall.. dann erst recht.. ist so ein Tick 
Mein Nachbar, ehemaliger auch Teichbauer und Besitzer ( 90 Jahre), sein Teich ist aber seit ca 20 Jahren wieder Rasen... naja auf jeden Fall habe ich den Palettenteich vor ihm versteckt unter einer großen Abdeckplane damit er mich nicht gleich am Anfang demotiviert... hehe... war lustig... er kam immer mit Ratschlägen für ein Teich, und ich ihm immer gesagt.. ne das wird kein Teich... was wird es dann? ich.. ist ein Geheimnis... naja nun in diesem Status kann ich es nicht mehr als Minipferdekoppel oder Erdkeller verkaufen... die Ratschläge und das : Das hält nicht, geht jetzt also in einer Tour.. 

Ich finde man muß die Leute einfach ihr Fehler machen lassen... und evtl. stellt sich manches ja doch als machbar und haltbar heraus was man sich so rein physikalisch garnicht erklären kann ;P gutz nächtle, meta


----------



## metamultiple (18. Apr. 2015)

Update: Leider wohnt der Kumpel mit den vielen Steinen 1 Stunde von mir entfernt. So konnte ich heute mit dem Anhänger nur ein Paar Steine holen bevor der Anhänger in die Knie ging. Ich kann schätzungsweise noch 10 x fahren um alle Steine wegzubekommen.. ob ich wirklich alle Steine brauche weiß ich noch nicht. Immerhin kleben ja die __ Schnecken und die Ameisen so gern unter Steinen und da ich Gemüse und Salat gepflanzt habe, könnte es sein das ich ein phantastisches Schneckenparadies damit baue. Allerdings sehen steine so vereinzelt blöd aus, und so in Kette aufgereiht auch, die Fuhre reicht also und die Ecken des sechseckpools zu gestalten... die langen Seiten mache ich mit Palettenholz, damit man auch noch sieht das es ein Palettenpool ist und es sieht nicht ganz so schwer und gleichmäßig aus. An die Stangen kommen an den Seiten noch Rankgitter aus Holz und 3 Weinreben in 60L Plastiktopf eingebettet als Wurzelsperre. 

Wie man sieht habe ich nicht aufhören können zu graben, bald bin ich beim Nachbarn, der will aber mit einem Palettenschwimmteich nichts zu tun haben *scherz*.
Ich habe hier also einen Wall aus Grassoden gebaut.. ich weiß das man das "normalerweise" nicht macht, und deswegen mach ich das. 

Morgen modelier ich die Stufen mit Mauermörte (zemet war nicht mehr da) schön mit Sand verdünnt und mache die Schrägungen zum pool und zur Brücke, schlämme auch den Wall noch ein bisschen ein und reibe es mit wasser ab, damit das alles grob fixiert ist und glatt. Danach werde ich wieder meine Gewebeplane einlegen und auch über den Wall und mit Erdpflöcken spannen.. ich denke das ist ein ganz gutes Korsett für den Wall. 

Dann wenn das Material da ist, verkleiden mit Vlies und Teichfolie auslegen. 
Dann Malerabdeckflies auf die Poolschrägen im Teich kleben um es mit Flexkleber  einzuschlemmen und die Schrägen mit Steinen und Bachlauf vermauern.. teilweise den Wall mit Fexkleberschlemme und Sand Steingemisch kaschieren, vor allem zur Rinne hin und nicht im Teich.. im Teich werde ich den guten Tip von Petra nehmen und mit Lehm und Kies und Backsteinen arbeiten und die tiefsten Punkte darf auch gern Folie bleiben in dunkelgrün. 

Teilweise mit der Ufermatte über den Wall gehen un so eine art Tropfmatte für die Rinne herzustellen.

Am Rand der Rinne werde ich die Folienkante hochstehen lassen. Nur ein Moorbeet kriegt eine Verbindung und zwei normale Beete ohne Folie aber mit Ufermatten die in die Rinne hängen um eine Art  StrohhalmFX zu erzeugen.. wenn mir das zu viel Wasser herauszieht, kann ich die Verbindungen ja wieder trennen... wenn das überhaupt funktioniert mit der Tropfmatte und nicht doch eine Verbindung haben muß mit Pflanzen die das Wasser ziehen.

Bis zum Wassereinlassen wird es wohl noch etwas dauern.

Liebe Grüße, meta


----------



## laolamia (18. Apr. 2015)

ich glaube das wird chaos.... aber interessant


----------



## metamultiple (18. Apr. 2015)

hehe glaub ich auch...  
Das schlimmste ist im grunde das ich dauernd mit der Frage arbeite... "was mache ich zuerst..?" und aufgestellte Pläne sowieso beim bauen wieder verwerfe und es anderes mache... naja kann man auch flexibel nennen und an die Gegebenheiten angepasst  )


----------



## laolamia (18. Apr. 2015)

hast in der evolution ne jute chance....du musst dein profilebild tauschen, das ist mir zu traurig


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Meta,
die Paletten und die Folie sind verbuddelt, also immer rein mit dem Wasser ! Die längerfristigen Konsequenzen werden sich zeigen, und dann kannst Du immer noch den Rand betonieren - also 'ran an die "Buletten", und erst mal fertig gebaut!


----------



## metamultiple (19. Apr. 2015)

YO! So ist es Rolf, das hab ich mir auch so gedacht  ABer Wasser geht noch nicht  weil dafür erst außen fertig muß wegen dem überlauf und ich das mit dem Luftheber erst kapieren muß und ja auch Halterungen dafür anbringen muß.. und da ist sie wieder die Frage.. was zuerst...? arrg ;D


----------



## metamultiple (19. Apr. 2015)

Hej Laolamia! Das ist garkein Ausdruck von Traurigkeit.. nur der klägliche Versuch ein Fotogesicht zu machen.. die anderen Fotos sind auch nicht besser ;D


----------



## laolamia (19. Apr. 2015)

lol


----------



## metamultiple (19. Apr. 2015)

hej Lao, hast du deinen Teich wieder zugekippt wegen den kleinen?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Apr. 2015)

Hi Meta, 

die Idee ist Spannend, aber die meisten würden ein Loch im Boden ausheben, dem ganzen ein schickes Teichprofil geben, Folie reinwerfen und gut.
Was auch immer Du mit den Palletten vor hast... 
ohne könntest Du Dir viel Arbeit und Geld ersparen? 

Die Sonnenblumen sind soooo schick... @laolamia  hat einfach nicht den Blick für die schicken Details.
Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Apr. 2015)

Du fotografierst sehr gern? Da bist hier genau richtig... Naturfotografie ist das Hobby der meisten hier
Dein neues Profilbild ist die Raumstation vor dem Mond oooder ein Rollstuhl im All???

Sehr schöne Aufnahme und willkommen im Club 
Grüsse Thomas


----------



## metamultiple (19. Apr. 2015)

Hi Thomas,
ein Loch als Schwimmbereich mit 80 bis 90 cm Tiefe geht eben nicht, die Erde gibt nach, in so fern halten Paletten länger, geben mir die nötige Tiefe, und lassen mich auch meinen Außenteich in der art realisieren. Auch wenn ich mal das Wasser aus dem Schwimmbereich nehme um zu bewässern oder zu säubern. Ist schon alles gut so wie es ist. das wird gute 5 Jahre halten.  Danke für die Blumen und das Welcome 

Das Foto ist nicht von mir, es ist Peterchens Mondfahrt.. eine schöne Geschichte und ich fand sie gerade passend


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Apr. 2015)

... habs in groß gesehen... also keine Raumstation, sondern der Mann im Mond. Hätte ich mir auch gleich denken können...
gut getroffe.


----------



## metamultiple (19. Apr. 2015)

Update: Heute hatte ich mal Lust nach stabilisieren der Schrägungen und Stufen mit verdünnten Maurermörtel, den Teich auszuprobieren..

ich habe also eine Gewebeplane hineingelegt und bereits vorhandenes Wasser im Schwimmpool herausgepumt und in den Teich gelassen. Mit sage und schreibe 12 cm Wasser aus dem Schwimmteich habe ich  den gesamten  Außenteichbereich gefüllt und leider gemerkt das ich den Wall viel zu hoch gezogen habe. Also Markierungen ran und angefangen den Wall wieder zu vertiefen, die Überlaufstellen müssen funktionieren sonst hat das keine Zukunft. Wasser wieder heraugepumt und in die Regentonnen rein und die Bäume bewässert. Pool bereich gesäubert und mich gewundert was da sich schon für Diversitäten angesammelt haben.. haupsächlich Tannennadeln.. das sieht  doof aus auf dem Boden!
 also habe ich meinen Sand gesiebt mit einem Nudelsieb und mal so 6 Eimer reingekippt und eingespühlt... hm.. ob das gut war sehe ich morgen.. das Wasser was sich jetzt da sammelt werde ich wohl auch wieder rauskippen.. dann habe ich quasi den Sand gewaschen ;D

Aufjedenfall habe ich den Schwimmbereich und auch den Teichbereich, so rein aus dem Bauchgefühl richtig angelegt... es fliesst alles dahin wo es soll.. nur der Wall ist zu hoch.. naja das lässt sich wohl noch beheben.. gut das die Teichfolie noch nicht da ist, sonst hätte ich da heute eine unüberlegte Schnellaktion draus gemacht und hätte mit dem Burgwall ohne Überlauf leben müssen... oder gelebt.. weil kein bock das alles noch mal hochzunehmen.

Im großen und ganzen macht es mir Spaß und ich finde nicht das es so schwer ist, und ich habe heute an meine Lehrjahre als Maler gedacht.. als ich meine erste Bahn Raufaser ankleben wollte.. gelang es mir nicht so richtig.. ich war viel zu vorsichtig und sie kriegte überall Falten. Mein Lehrgeselle sagte zu mir: " Pass mal auf, das ist kein Goldpapier! Leg an zieh einmal mit der Bürste runter und gut!.. Und so war es dann auch.. langsam schwant mir das wohl auch die Teichfolie im ersten Moment wie Goldpapier erscheint.. (nun teuer genug ist sie ja), aber was eine Gewebeplane hält ohne Vlies auf dem Grund, das muß doch auch eine Teichfolie halten.. also.. Steine im Grund oder Mörtelreste und in Watte packen finde ich überbewertet an Vorsicht... na mal gucken wie das weitergeht...ob es wirklich so schlimm ist wenn mal ein paar Kilo Erde in den Teich kommen oder die Kapilarsperre nicht hinhaut.. der Beitrag von Limnos stimmt mich nachdenklich.. das auch das wahrscheinlich zu viel getüddel ist für einen Teich..

Und der Beitrag hat  wieder eine gedankliche Planänderung verursacht, was das Bewässern über den Teich angeht.. evtl kann ich auch meine anderen Beete an den Teich anschliessen und darüber den ganzen Garten nur mit dem Überlauf aus dem Teich, meiner Brunnenpumpe die dann auch 3 x am Tag anspringt um den Pool zu bewässern,  aus dem Pool läuft es rein in den ersten Teich aus dem ersten Teich in den Zweiten und aus dem über den Überlauf in die Rinne.
Denk denk... hier der famose Beitrag


Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Zunächst habe ich auch auf eine strikte Trennung von Land und Wasser geachtet (Kapillarsperre) Durch Absenkungen des Randes, Wachsen der Pflanzen hinüber und herüber ist davon nach 25 Jahren nichts mehr übrig  geblieben. Einen starken Wasserverlust kann ich aber selbst im Winter, wenn mein Brunnen Pause machen muss, nicht feststellen. Im Sommer dürfte der zwar durch Pflanzenwuchs, "Bienendurst" und höhere Verdunstungsrate größer sein, aber täglich 3 x eine viertel Stunden Brunnenwasser sorgt nicht nur für mehr als den Ausgleich, sondern er speist auch noch zwei weitete Wasserstellen, bevor der Rest im Boden versickert (wieder in Brunnennähe) Die Rinnen dazwischen und am Ende sind in keiner Weise gegen Wasserverlust geschützt. Versickern ist gewollt. Hier ist ein idealer Pflanzplatz für wechselfeuchte Pflanzen, wie sie z.B. in Straßengräben vorkommen. Auch meine beiden Scheinkallas fühlen sich hier pudelwohl, sind sie doch eigentlich __ Tiefwurzler. Pflanzgefäße sind für sie Bonsaigefängnisse.
> Wer keinen Brunnen hat, sollte sich mal überlegen, ob er nicht vom Regenfallrohr eine Dauerverbindung zum Teich bilden kann. Es dünnt Ausscheidungsprodukte der Bewohner des Teichs aus, hält ihn nährstoffarm und macht evtl. Filterung und/oder Nachfüllen überflüssig.
> ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Apr. 2015)

Hi Meta, von dem Gedanken mit dem Schwimmteich würde ich mich komplett lösen, weil es nicht funktioniert auf so kleiner Fläche. 

Kannste glauben.


----------



## metamultiple (19. Apr. 2015)

Fotos von heute:


----------



## metamultiple (19. Apr. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hi Meta, von dem Gedanken mit dem Schwimmteich würde ich mich komplett lösen, weil es nicht funktioniert auf so kleiner Fläche.
> 
> Kannste glauben.


Thomas! Das geht!!! Da wird auch nichts verabschiedet solange ich das noch nicht gestestet habe.. und bisher ist alles in butter!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Apr. 2015)

... Sag ich doch.

Teich ist Teich, Pool ist Pool. 

2 verschiedene Geschichten. 

Teich sauber zu halten wie einen Pool geht nicht.
Grüsse Thomas


----------



## metamultiple (19. Apr. 2015)

mit sandboden im Pool sieht man es nicht... und für mich ist das dann trotzdem Pool


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Apr. 2015)

Nee nee nee...
Sieh es mal so: 
Du baust einen kleinen Teich. 

Darin leben Libellenlarven Frösche Molche Blutegel Ringelnattern...

Ja klar wirst Du da gerne baden gehen. 

Ala Grüß mir die Kaulquappen  .
Teich ist Teich und Pool ist Pool.
Du gehst da nicht rein 100%

Grüße Thomas


----------



## metamultiple (19. Apr. 2015)

__ Blutegel... hm... nene die kommen nicht in den pool.. die bleiben artig im Teichbereich.. außerdem bin ich durchaus schon in seen, und Teichen baden gegangen ohne mir darüber einen Kopf zu machen.. außer an der Ostsee.. da hatte ich immer Angst vor dem weißen Hai!  zur not mach ich halt ein kleines Gitter vorm Überlauf.. *GG*


----------



## metamultiple (19. Apr. 2015)

ich mach dann mal ein Foto wenn ich im pool "schwimme" und auf Augenhöhe die __ Frösche im anliegendem Teich beobachten kann... __ Blutegel in maßen können mich dann auch von einer möglichen schwermetallbelastung kurieren.. herrlich! Ich freue mich jetzt langsam auf die Fertigstellung.. hoffentlich kommen mir nicht noch so viele Ideen in den Kopf, sonst wird das dieses Jahr nichts mehr.. ;D


----------



## Sven (20. Apr. 2015)

Besteht dein "Wall" momentan aus Grassoden? Wenn ja, bitte bitte gegen festen und verdichteten Boden austauschen. Grassoden zerfallen und sacken zusammen. Und dass sehr schnell.


----------



## metamultiple (20. Apr. 2015)

Danke Sven für den Tip, wusste ich schon.. deswegen erst recht. Ich verwende alles wieder was ich an Ort und Stelle habe.. Sand Steine, Grassoden, Muttererde.. und es darf wegsacken. 

*Für den Teichbau brauche ich gerade keine Tips mehr was nicht geht.. eher Inspiration.. was man auch machen könnte, denn ich mach das eh wie ich meine.. bin da also Beratungsresistent.. gefragt habe ich eigentlich für die Technik, und die Antwort habe ich in Form von Luftheber und 3x am Tag Pumpenzulauf und ablauf über die Überläufe, inkl Beetbewässerung gefunden! Also noch mal recht herzlichen Dank an dieses Forum für die Inspiration. Der Restliche Abschnitt wird also gestaltet in Form von: " und wie es weitergeht.. *
LG, meta


----------



## laolamia (20. Apr. 2015)

metamultiple schrieb:


> hej Lao, hast du deinen Teich wieder zugekippt wegen den kleinen?



welche kleinen?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2015)

Also keine Tipps mehr? Hm? Ich dachte, deswegen hast Du Dich hier angemeldet?

Als ich mich hier angemeldet habe, hatte ich eine ähnliche Idee (nur ohne Paletten...). Der Zahn wurde mir gezogen, nu issser weg, der Zahn ohne neue Inspirationen, weils nicht funtzt. 
Es ist zu klein und ein Schwimmteich ist was anderes als die Inspiration in den kleinen Teich zu springen um die Frösche Molche Blutegel Fische Pflanzen... platt zu machen.

Die Idee ist gut. Versprochen, Du gehst im Teich nicht baden. Können wir drauf wetten.
Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## laolamia (20. Apr. 2015)

ab einem bestimmten einsatz wuerde ich in vielem baden....lehn dich also nicht zu weit raus


----------



## metamultiple (20. Apr. 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> welche kleinen?


auf deinen Fotos die beiden Lütten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2015)

@ Marco, meinst den Einsatz von Mückenlarven?,
Nein, es geht nicht im kleinen Teich... 
Im Großen Teich geht es.


----------



## metamultiple (20. Apr. 2015)

Update:
Leider war ich genau zu dem Zeitpunkt weg als der GLS Bote kam.. typisch.
Egal habe ich erst mal das außen weiter gemacht.. 

Zum Thema Tips.. klar Tips ist aber etwas anderes als Zähne ziehen oder grundsätzlich erst mal sagen: "das Geht nicht". Vieles wurde deswegen sicher nicht ausprobiert.. weil ein immer weitergetragenes "das geht nicht" manche davon abhält eben das zu tun was man möchte und wie es einem persönlich gefällt..
ich finde nicht das man mit der Art anderen Hilft.. Lösungsorientiert ja, Tips ja, Inspiration ja.. alles andere ist Kontraproduktiv und auch nicht wirklich "gut gemeint" m.E.

mich demotiviert es ständig gegen ein: das geht nicht anzuschreiben oder reden.. mein Nachbar kann das nämlich auch sehr gut. Es führt auch zu keinem Ergebnis. 

Ich hatte Fragen zur Technik, die habe ich mir aus mehreren Möglichkeiten aussuchen dürfen, dafür habe ich mich bedankt, Fragestellung abgeschlossen. Wenn ich neue habe, frage ich wieder.

Alle die sagen das Grassoden als Wall absacken, möchte ich fragen, ob sie das nur gelesen haben oder selbst getestet! Wie lange dauert es denn bis sie absacken und wie viel cm, sacken sie ab? Sacken sie ab weil sie trocken werden und der Sand zu Staub zerfällt? Wo ist der Unterschied zu immer feuchten Grassoden und trockenen? Mal darauf geachtet? Das Biomasse zerfällt ist klar.. Gras vermodert, wird zu Erde.. wie viel cm sackt nun also mein Wall ab mit 3 Lagen Grassoden? Na?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2015)

Hi Meta, es macht wenig Sinn Dich für Dinge zu motivieren, die nicht funktionieren.

Ist wie der unmögliche und Schwachsinnige LikeKlick. Alle liken und wenige schreiben eine Meinung. Was geschrieben ist liken alle.m
MEINUNGEN äußern scheint in der Gesellschaft abhanden zu kommen. Wir like einfach alles...
Kritik ist nicht Böse gemeint, sondern zum drüber Nachdenken.


----------



## laolamia (20. Apr. 2015)

er wird sich um 92,4% verringern....ne mal im ernst, alles was verrottet und nicht verdichtet ist wird sich sehr verkleinern 
das sieht man(n) wunderbar an einem komposthaufen....der wird normalerweise innerhalb von 2jahren von 1,50 auf 50 cm setzen

meinst du meine beider terroristen?
die sind durch einen rangerzaun vom gefährlichen teil getrennt.... sie wissen das sie nicht alleine zum teich duerfen und sie wissen das wenn sie mich fragen ich immer zeit habe mit ihnen alles zu erkunden. es funktionert

gruss marco
ps.: dein adneres bild war schoener


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Apr. 2015)

Hi Meta,
das ist doch eine klare Ansage: 





laolamia schrieb:


> er wird sich um 92,4% verringern....ne mal im ernst, alles was verrottet und nicht verdichtet ist wird sich sehr verkleinern


 ! Hinsichtlich "Verdichtung" kannst Du Dich gerne durch Baufachartikel und die zugehörigen DIN's wühlen (Stichwort Procterdichte, Unterbau, Fundament etc - am besten über metager und ähnliche freie Metasucher).
Dein Ansatz, einfach mal zu schauen, ist für einen kleinen Teich akzeptabel, so lange die Folienreserven stimmen. Hinsichtlich des Poolbereichs wirst Du schon unschöne Veränderungen nicht nur unter der Folie erleben , da schau' einfach mal in unsere Teichbilder (und wir sind nicht faul, sonst würden wir nicht fotografieren). 
Ich erlebe bei meinem Teich von Dritten eher Ablehnung als Zustimmung. Letztere kommt von denen, die mehr als ein Jahr selbst einen hatten, egal wie groß . Für viele "Nichtteich"-Besitzer ist der aktuelle Zustand (und Pflegeaufwand) schlicht schwer vermittelbar. Die können nicht verstehen, warum da keine saubere Folie am Boden zu sehen ist. Da bin ich dann ganz ruhig, und erzähle gar nicht erst, was ich alles so manuell einsammle, und "herumschnibbele".
Ich möchte Dich damit nicht entmutigen, sondern auffordern, zu berichten. Wir alle können nur lernen, und ich maße mir nicht an, schon alles zu wissen.


----------



## EntenMichl (21. Apr. 2015)

Den selben Fehler hab ich letztes Jahr auch gemacht. Ich muss demnächst mal den Teich ein wenig umgraben und Steinplatten drunterpacken. Grassoden gehen wirklich 1/2 - 2/3 zusammen beim verrotten. 
Versuch es mal selbst und schüttel und Klopfe aus einem Stück Soden die Ganze Erde und STeinchen raus und schau was du für ein kleines Häufchen hast, sicher entsteht aus Gras und Wurzelwerk auch wieder Humus aber das mach bei weitem nicht soviel aus wie gewachsener Grassoden hoch ist.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2015)

metamultiple schrieb:


> wie viel cm sackt nun also mein Wall ab mit 3 Lagen Grassoden? Na?



Ich schätze , 4 Meter werde es schon sein

Gruss Patrick


----------



## sophie2002 (21. Apr. 2015)

Hi Meta, muss mich jetzt auch mal zu Deinem Projekt äußern.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es super, wenn man sich von einer Sache, die man sich in den Kopf gesetzt hat und von der man überzeugt ist, nicht abbringen lässt. Hätte in der Vergangenheit jeder darauf gehört, dass es etwas nicht funktionieren kann, gäbe es viele tolle Erfindungen nicht.

Ich drücke dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass alles so läuft, wie du dir es vorstellst, möchte dir aber eine Sache ans Herz legen: Investiere so wenig Geld wie möglich! Ich bin fast überzeugt davon, dass es dir wie mir ergehen wird -> du wirst teichsüchtig werden und dir früher oder später einen „richtigen“ Schwimmteich wünschen . Dann kannst du nämlich alles wieder rausreißen …… aber wir werden sehen.

Und eine – wenn du es so nennen möchtest – Inspiration habe ich auch noch: Wenn möglich, schütte keinen Sand in das „Plantschbecken“. Das Ergebnis wird nämlich sein, dass, sobald die Kids da reinhüpfen, alles aufgewühlt und trüb sein wird. Außerdem wird sich da alles Mögliche an Getier wohl fühlen   Das macht den Kleinen auf kurz oder lang keinen Spaß. Lass das Becken lieber „blank“ und versuche es sauber zu halten (Schlammsauger -> gute Investition, da du den bei deinem richtigen Schwimmteich dann auch brauchen wirst!).

viel Glück und Erfolg ... bin echt auf das Ergebnis gespannt , LG Doris


----------



## metamultiple (26. Apr. 2015)

Es geht eben doch... ich gebe mal eine Haltwertzeit von 5 Jahren an.. und das wäre für mich absolut ok.

Alle Bedingungen die ich an den Teich gestellt habe, haben sich auf wundersame weise, mithilfe des Spaßes den ich an dem Teichbau gehabt habe und noch habe, und ich denke auch mithilfe der Natur, die es gut mit mir meint.. sowie auch das Leben... erfüllt, und noch mehr!

Es ist ein Genuss dem "natürlichem" Bachlauf zuzuhören, der als Überlauf konstruiert ist im Pflanzenteich und Biotop1, das für Hauptsächlich die __ Wasserpest reserviert ist.. und alles was da noch einziehen mag...
Dann geht es durch eine Steinverengung in den tieferen Teich 2 mit Steg, das Hauptsächlich für das __ Hornkraut reserviert ist und alles was noch einziehen mag. Dort fliesst es dann auch gemächlich in die Drainage.. die zukünftig den durch Pflanzen befestigten Grassodenwall und die umliegenden Beete bewässern darf.

Wenn mir der Poolbereich zu sehr verschmutzt und veralgt, werde ich noch einen Luftheber installieren der aus dem Klärteich (Teich2) wieder im Kreisverfahren, den Pool bewässert, mit warmen und Pflanzengeklärtem Wasser. Dann habe ich zwei Systeme zur Umwälzung.. einmal durch Zulauf und Ablauf und einmal im Kreisverfahren...  Es sind doch gesschätzte 7000L im Teich und er hat einen Durchmesser von 5x4,5 M ohne Wall und Drainage. eine Tiefe im Poolbereich von 1M im Teichbereich von 60 cm.

Ich freue mich das mir das soweit geglückt ist und bin richtig stolz auf mich.  Die Weinreben gehen gut an an dem Klettergerüst, sind nur halbgetopft, da es __ tiefwurzler sind, habe ich den 60 L Plastikmantel unten aufgeschnitten und trotzdem drainiert, damit sie nicht zu feucht stehen, sie werden die doppeltgemoppelt Palettenwand mit Gewebefolie Vlies Noppenfolie und 1mm Durchmesser Teichfolie nicht durchwurzeln.. weil  sie zum einem 60cm tief getopft sind und es einfacher haben nach unten ins Erdreich zu gehen als durch den Pool. Moskitonetz in Oliv für die Tannennadeln und die Weinreben den Poolbereich überspannt... Eine Kapilarsperre werde ich nur an gefährlichen Überlaufstellen konstruieren.. an den zu steil stehenden werde ich wie schon gesagt den wall bewurzeln und bewässern lassen, mit Giersch und Scharbockskraut und anderen Pflanzen, die hier in der Gegend gut wachsen. Damit sicher ich auch dauerhaft den Wall. Die  Drainage ist auch gleichzietig der Weg um den Teich, und wird ein Gemisch aus Splitkies, Aushubsand und gröberen rötlichen Splitkies.

Im großen und ganzen ist es Teuergekommen als ich dachte.. ich wollte eigentlich außer Teichfolie nichts kaufen.. und nur das nehmen was ich da habe..
Tatsächlich habe ich nun  ca. 500EUR ausgegeben für den Teich.
Beinhaltet:
2 Sack Spielsand, 1 Sack Kiesel, 5 Sack splittkies, 3 Sack Ziersplittkies,
Teichfolie Pool 4x4
Teichfolie Teiche 4x5
Vlies und Gewebefolie
50 Schwimmpflanzenset von Amazon
Moskitonetz
Pergolen und Panele
1 Sack Zement und 1 Sack Mauermörtel
Quellschweißmittel, Und Aquariumdichtmasse
Casher
Zugband

Was ich da hatte:
Paletten
Flexkleber
Aushubsand
Grassoden
Pumpe vom Brunnen
Schläuche
Billige Gartenpumpe von Neptun (zum entleeren des Teiches.
Arbeitskraft
Ideen
Spaß!
Geduldige und motivierende Tochter, die sich freut wenn es wärmer ist in den Pool zu gehen, und dabei die Tierwelt zu beobachten.
Nachbarn der mir jeden Tag erzählt was nicht geht.

In 5 Jahren berichte ich mal wieder.. oder wenn er vorher zusammenkrachen sollte.. dann natürlich auch.. und predige mit erhobenen Zeigefinger was man alles nicht machen sollte,

Dennoch.. mein jeztiges Fazit: "Machen! Spaß haben! Und nichts ist unmöglich.
Damit beende ich diesen Thread hier und wünsche euch alles gute.
LG, Meta
Bachlauf


----------



## troll20 (26. Apr. 2015)

Interessanter  Teichbau, ich wünsche euch viel Spaß damit. 

LG René


----------

